# Debugger im Java-Editor funktioniert nicht



## alicedeh (26. Apr 2015)

Grüße,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Wenn wir in der Schule mit dem Java-Editor programmieren und Klassen mit den dazugehörigen Anwendungen schreiben, dann können wir über den Button 'Einzelne Anweisung' 





den Debugger starten, um den Programmablauf nachvollziehen zu können.

Zuhause auf meinem PC ist der neuste Java-Editor installiert und die neuste Java Version auf dem PC (Windows 8.1 64-Bit).

Wenn ich bei mir auf dem PC den Debugger über den Button 



starten möchte, dann beginnt er nicht wie in der Schule nach und nach die einzelnen Befehle abzuarbeiten und mir in dem Fenster unten



die Befehle anzuzeigen, sondern startet direkt das Programm und führt es gänzlich aus.

Ich möchte dieses Programm ausführen. Ich denke nicht das es von nöten ist um das Problem zu beheben, denn poste ich ihn mal:

KLASSE

```
public class Fahrrad {
  private int gang;
  private int geschwindigkeit;
  
  //Konstruktor
  public Fahrrad(int gang, int geschwindigkeit) {
    this.gang = gang;
    this.geschwindigkeit = geschwindigkeit;
  };
  
  //setter setGang
  void setGang(int gang) {
    this.gang = gang;
  }
  
  //setter setGeschwindigkeit
  void setGeschwindigkeit(int geschwindigkeit) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = geschwindigkeit;
  }
  
  //getter getGeschwindigkeit
  int getGeschwindigkeit() {
    return this.geschwindigkeit;
  }
  
  //getter getGang
  int getGang() {
    return this.gang;
  }
  
  public void bremsen(int umWieviel) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = this.geschwindigkeit - umWieviel;
  };
  
  public void beschleunigen(int umWieviel) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = this.geschwindigkeit + umWieviel;
  };
}
```

ANWENDUNG

```
public class Fahrrad {
  private int gang;
  private int geschwindigkeit;
  
  //Konstruktor
  public Fahrrad(int gang, int geschwindigkeit) {
    this.gang = gang;
    this.geschwindigkeit = geschwindigkeit;
  };
  
  //setter setGang
  void setGang(int gang) {
    this.gang = gang;
  }
  
  //setter setGeschwindigkeit
  void setGeschwindigkeit(int geschwindigkeit) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = geschwindigkeit;
  }
  
  //getter getGeschwindigkeit
  int getGeschwindigkeit() {
    return this.geschwindigkeit;
  }
  
  //getter getGang
  int getGang() {
    return this.gang;
  }
  
  public void bremsen(int umWieviel) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = this.geschwindigkeit - umWieviel;
  };
  
  public void beschleunigen(int umWieviel) {
    this.geschwindigkeit = this.geschwindigkeit + umWieviel;
  };
}
```

Hat jemand schon ein derartiges Problem? Es ist sicher eine falsche Einstellung in den Optionen.

Gruß


----------



## AntiMuffin (26. Apr 2015)

Hallo,
ich kenn mich zwar mit dem Java-Editor nicht aus, aber im Normalfall musst du zuerst einenen Breakpoint setzten (Ein Beginnpunkt für den Debugger) - Versuchmal links von deinem Code, da wo auch die Zeilen Nummern sind einen Doppelklick zu machen oder RMB und evtl. irgendwas mit Breakpoint.
Es sollte danach die Zeile eingefärbt sein, ungefähr so:





Gruß,
AntiMuffin


----------



## alicedeh (26. Apr 2015)

Funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## Thallius (26. Apr 2015)

Dann würde ich mal in der Anleitung vom Java Editor nach Breakpoint suchen oder vielleicht mal danach googlen....


----------



## AntiMuffin (26. Apr 2015)

Also auf Java-Editor.org steht folgendes, ich zitiere:


> Mit den Befehlen des Test-Menüs führen Sie ein Programm unter der Kontrolle des Debuggers aus. Wenn ein Haltepunkt in einer Java-Datei gesetzt ist und Sie ihr Programm starten, wird der Debugger benutzt. Nach dem Erreichen eines Haltepunktes wird die Ausführung unterbrochen. Sie können dann ihr Programm schrittweise ausführen. Während des Debuggens zeigt das Meldungsfenster detaillierte Informationen über Attribute, Parameter, lokale Variable, überwachte Ausdrücke und den Aufrufstack.
> 
> Um ein GUI-Programm zu debuggen setzen Sie einen Haltepunkt an die gewünschte Stelle. Starten Sie ihr GUI-Programm und warten Sie, bis das GUI-Formular gezeigt wird. Klicken Sie dann den Schalter an, der zum Aufruf der Stelle mit dem Haltepunkt führt.



Kannst du hier auch nochmal im Punkt "Test-Menü" nachlesen.


----------



## alicedeh (27. Apr 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten ich werde die Links mal durchforsten.


----------

